# Shamu, my Lab Puppy



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

I actually have *2*Lab puppies, but I had know more film for Willy. This is my cute dog, Shamu. I named him Shamu because he has this white spot that's shaped like a whale!!! No Kidding!!! And he was black and White. Well, here is Shamu.


----------



## Bobby Jane (Dec 17, 2006)

Aw!!! He's so cute!!!! I can't see the white spot well.


----------

